# I Am In Love With This Car



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Shot at the Quattro Meeting in Ingolstadt last week. Sport quattro front end conversion, and I have no idea what rear fenders those are.... but hotness!!!
More pics here...
http://www.fourtitude.com/gall.../2005


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: I Am In Love With This Car ([email protected])*

I'm guessing they are molded after the A2 quattro rally car.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

guessing this urquattro has been given the
dialynx treatment...
I'm not quite shure if I really like this or not,
but as on a standard car it looks a bit strange,
even if it gives it a rather "A1" look. Sadly, this
RS2 blue color gives me a rather worse
impression of the car as I don't think it matches
the car AT ALL...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: I Am In Love With This Car ([email protected])*

I'm not so sure this is a Dialynx car. It could be for the front clip, but if those were Sport quattro fenders at the rear, the blister fender wouldn't go so far forward. I wonder who makes those fenders.
As for the color, that's debatable.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: I Am In Love With This Car ([email protected])*

http://www.bufkinengineering.com/favorite.htm 
A2 fenders.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: I Am In Love With This Car (Fusilier)*

I looked at a picture of an A2 and it doenst immideately look like A2 rear fenders on the blue q. I mean, the A2 has the same width (mostly) as the Sport, but the A2 has two air intakes at the front end of the fenders, the Sport has one intake, which the blue q also has.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: I Am In Love With This Car (PerL)*

Could be filled.
The rear fenders involve alot more work to fit to the unibody. They could have decided to cover the top vent. You have to fill in and seam it into the unibody anyways.


----------



## Jade Wombat (Oct 20, 2004)

*Re: I Am In Love With This Car ([email protected])*

Where can I get a set of those rims on that blue car? Anyone know? Looking for some 15s.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: I Am In Love With This Car (Jade Wombat)*

15X9 ronals.
I have seen some around.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: I Am In Love With This Car (Jade Wombat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jade Wombat* »_Where can I get a set of those rims on that blue car? Anyone know? Looking for some 15s.

Keep an eye on Ebay, they tend to pop up once in a while, especially on Ebay.de.


----------

